# There's a "mouse" on the loose!



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My boyfriend's sister just nearly had a heartattack. She went into her bedroom and saw a "mouse" sitting in the middle of her floor having a wash. She instantly fled in fear and went to tell her boyfriend and us. So I went into her room and couldn't spot any mousey... then something runs towards us and it's Nutty, my brown gerbil lol.


----------



## kandiross (Mar 6, 2009)

Hahahaha awww that's so cute and funny!


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hahahahaha thats great! I always used to scare my roomates when I would let the rats out on the couch, and they would come home and not know what was crawling all over the place!


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

hehe haha lol


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Ha ha lol poor gerbil probably was freaked too.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha! How cute!

I'm actually terrified of field mice [I live on a farm] just because of the disease they can carry, I promptly mount a chair every time I see one.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

hahahah that so funny!! lol


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

lol thats funny, did he get loose?


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha that's funny, sounds just like my gerbil! I can see why that woman would be scared, I saw a field mouse run across our kitchen counter and just about had a heart attack ;D


----------

